# Sick Tort?



## Skyler Nell (Apr 5, 2010)

My 2 year old Desert Tortoise has been acting very lathargic lately and I'm just wondering if this is normal or what I should do?

He isnt very active and hasnt been for a couple of weeks. He is still eating fine and there arent any problems I can see physically but I do not very much yet. 

I just changed his enclosure and many thought his inactivity was due to his previous setting but when will he regain his activity in his new surrondings?

Or is there something else possibly wrong?

I've tried my best to research Tortoise illnesses on the web and haven't seen anything that matches his symptoms.

Any advice? Thanks


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine have been a little sluggish too lately. I think it's this weather ... warm then cold ... etc. As long as he's eating and has clear eyes and nose I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

I am not sure if we asked before... But what is his diet like? 

I think it may take a little time for him to start feeling better, but it should happen soon. Right now what I would suggest is to get some baby food carrots or butternut squash (like Gerber or Beechnut.) Draw a warm water soak for him, you want it to be warm to the touch but not hot, add the baby food to the water and mix it around, and then soak him in it for about 20 minutes a day. The depth of the water should be no deeper than the bridge between his carapace and plastron (the area in between his upper and lower shell.) He should be able to hold his head out of the water with little or no effort. You can set the pan of water on a heating pad that is set on low to help keep the water warm longer. Dry him off before you put him back in his enclosure (which you did an AWESOME job with, by the way!)

The reason that I suggest this is that the warm water will make sure that he is properly hydrated, and the baby food in the water adds vitamins. He will absorb some of that through the skin under his throat and around the cloaca, and it may be what he needs for a boost of energy.

I am not as versed in what DT's should eat, but I would first suggest getting some Spring Mix from the grocery store. It can be found in most produce departments, and is a mix of a bunch of different kinds of greens. Start with that, and the others such as Yvonne (emysemys) can help with the rest of his diet.

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Skyler Nell:

First off, make sure that the habitat is warm enough. Place your thermometer on the floor of the habitat all around in different areas. You should have a side that is about 70 to 75, then a side that is about 80 to 85, but it should be around 115 directly under the light. If the tortoise isn't warm enough, he won't eat.

Then, make sure he's hydrated. Follow Kristina's advice about soaking the little tortoise. A nice long soak, whether in plain water, or baby food water, will cause the baby to poop. He might be bound up a little bit.

Those are two of the most important things - the correct temperatures and plenty of hydration. 

Let us know if he feels better after a good long soak.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

Yvonne, what kind of baby food would you recommend? (Would this work for a Russian? Sorry to intrude in the DT section!)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 6, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Yvonne, what kind of baby food would you recommend? (Would this work for a Russian? Sorry to intrude in the DT section!)



Carrots or squash, the idea is to utilize the Vitamin A in the carrots or squash...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

It would work for a Russian, yes. Another way is to make a "tea" from the dried leaves of Broad-leaf plantain. VERY high in Vit. A, even more so than carrots. 

Kristina


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> It would work for a Russian, yes. Another way is to make a "tea" from the dried leaves of Broad-leaf plantain. VERY high in Vit. A, even more so than carrots.
> 
> Kristina



Thank you everyone! I think I'm finding it a bit difficult to regulate the temp in his new setting! He managed to crawl into his hide last night and has really come out since. I think it still may be a bit to cold for him, I'm going to get a heat lamp soon. Is that right??


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 9, 2010)

So I just got home from vacation and i soaked Donatello in the carrot baby food bath that was suggested. He's still just so lethargic. Also can coconut bark poke their eyes or cause choking? because that's what i just read somewhere...Impacted soil is best??? opinions? I'll post close up pics to see if he looks dehydrated or something in a couple minutes!


----------

